# 1935 Schwinn Motorbike



## Kramai88 (Jul 9, 2022)

First I would like to thank @nick tures for the heads up on this bike. Picked it up today from the original owners family. The gentleman bought the bike new and kept it all these years. He would have been 99. His wife is still living she is 93. The bike looks to be all original only missing the horn the bracket is still there. Front fender is tweaked but should straighten out. Seat has a rip on the top. Paint looks like it will be great after the dust is washed off. It’s been a while since I found one in the wild I’m super excited to be the next caretaker of this one.


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2022)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 9, 2022)

Great looking bike!  You picked out a good one..


----------



## tacochris (Jul 9, 2022)

Put me in line for a heads up next time!  Haha
Amazing!


----------



## tryder (Jul 9, 2022)

Kramai88 said:


> First I would like to thank @nick tures for the heads up on this bike. Picked it up today from the original owners family. The gentleman bought the bike new and kept it all these years. He would have been 99. His wife is still living she is 93. The bike looks to be all original only missing the horn the bracket is still there. Front fender is tweaked but should straighten out. Seat has a rip on the top. Paint looks like it will be great after the dust is washed off. It’s been a while since I found one in the wild I’m super excited to be the next caretaker of this one.
> 
> View attachment 1659298
> 
> ...



Congratulations.
Amazing bicycle in beautiful original condition.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 9, 2022)

Beautiful.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice to see these in original form. Didn't think this year had these grips. Don't get any funny ideas and restore this one....just don't 😅


----------



## ballooney (Jul 9, 2022)

Incredible!  I’m jelly!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 9, 2022)

A stunner from the wild!  WOW!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 9, 2022)

Don't worry about the dents, rust, dust, bends, nicks chips, crinkles....none of it... All tells the story....


----------



## nick tures (Jul 9, 2022)

Glad to help Mark !  enjoy !!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jul 10, 2022)

Wow, what an incredible find. A complete double diamond too, damn. Congratulations @Kramai88.


----------



## spleeft (Jul 10, 2022)

Awsum!! Id want to see if they had any picks with the bike in them.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 10, 2022)

Beautiful- congrats !!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2022)

WOW!
That is beyond catagory!
What an amazing find.
Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 10, 2022)

Gorgeous.
Congratulations! 😎  😎


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 10, 2022)

spleeft said:


> Awsum!! Id want to see if they had any picks with the bike in them.



The daughter said she has one of her dad with the bike when it was new and when he was in his 80’s. She promised to send them to me


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 10, 2022)

I found this in the back of the tank and thought it was cool.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 16, 2022)

So RAD !!!!!!! Stoked


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 20, 2022)

I received pictures of the bike today. One with the gentleman when it was new and then later when he was in his 80’s. 
I have been torn on what tires to put on it. Wasn’t positive the rock hard ones on it were original.  Now I know it will get a set of whitewalls.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 20, 2022)

So cool!!!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jul 20, 2022)

The story keeps getting better and better with this beautiful and incredible old Schwinn. Wonderful original owner pictures decades apart. Way cool.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 20, 2022)

The owner looks like he was a Cubs fan too! Great story to go along with a killer original bike!!


----------

